# more babys



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

mum ginger dad dove banded









mum showtype satin dad astrex









mum siamses dad hairless 









mum showtype satin dadshowtype satin


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Some rather pretty colours


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

i love the astrex, beautiful babies all round.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats! little sweeties


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

1ow, you've got a lot of really nice looking babies! And many of them in my favorite colors! I especially like the fawn in the second picture, in the middle on the left. Very very nice.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

i few photo of my other baby mice


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Such cuties, congrats!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Beautiful :love1


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

oh my they are gorgeous, I love the broken marked and the astrex :love1


----------

